# The new BMW R 1200 R – the boxer roadster for the keen rider.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*The new BMW R 1200 R - the boxer roadster for the keen rider.* 
BMW Motorrad and the roadster with the flat-twin boxer engine - it's a partnership that has kept enthusiasts enthralled ever since the arrival of the R 32 some 91 years ago, during which time the roadster has come to symbolise the ultimate in unadulterated motorcycling pleasure. And especially so when the propulsive power stems from the classic boxer engine with its inimitable character and glorious sound. From cruising along serenely, to powering down country roads, to touring with a passenger and luggage, the boxer-engined roadster models from BMW Motorrad have always made for the ideal partner. The new R 1200 R upholds this tradition of comfort, dynamism and touring capability, at the same time as putting a new slant on the alluring blend.

*Meatier and mightier boxer engine for dynamic riding pleasure. *
The flat-twin boxer engine on the new R 1200 R is the same DOHC drive unit that already powers the R 1200 GS and R 1200 GS Adventure as well as the R 1200 RT and the new R 1200 RS. It produces 92 kW (125 hp) at 7,750 rpm and develops its peak torque of 125 Nm (92 lb***8209;ft) at 6,500 rpm. Compared to the engine on its predecessor, not only has torque been increased substantially throughout the rev range, but delivery is now more uniform too. The exhaust gases are routed through a 2-in-1 exhaust system with a dynamic-looking, steeply angled rear silencer. A modified airbox and newly shaped air intake snorkels, as well as a centrally positioned radiator, all lend themselves to the slender front silhouette to which all roadsters aspire.

*ABS, ASC and two riding modes as standard. Riding mode Pro with Dynamic Traction Control (DTC) as an optional extra.* 
For optimum adaptation to the rider's individual needs, the new R 1200 R already comes equipped as standard with the two riding modes "Rain" and "Road". Besides ABS, the standard specification also includes Automatic Stability Control (ASC) for increased handling safety when accelerating. And when specified with the optional Riding mode Pro feature, the new R 1200 R also adds Dynamic Traction Control (DTC) with banking detection as well as two extra riding modes - "Dynamic" and "User" - to its technical repertoire.



*Tubular steel bridge frame with the engine as a self-supporting element. Wheel suspension using upside-down telescopic fork and EVO Paralever. *
A new tubular steel bridge frame incorporating the flat-twin engine as a self-supporting element was purpose-developed for the new R 1200 R. With an upside-down telescopic fork at the front and EVO Paralever at the rear, the wheel suspension remains true to classical roadster principles that have been updated in typical BMW Motorrad fashion. Excellent steering precision, directional accuracy, handling and braking rigidity were all top priorities when configuring the chassis - and all while never losing sight of the overriding objective for the new R 1200 R of creating an exceptionally dynamic roadster for the keen rider, whose design language is derived from the S 1000 RR superbike.

*Latest-generation Dynamic ESA (Electronic Suspension Adjustment) for ideal riding dynamics in any situation.* 
Opting for the latest generation of the electronically controlled suspension Dynamic ESA (Electronic Suspension Adjustment) takes the dynamic riding experience to even greater heights. With its two damping settings "Road" and "Dynamic", Dynamic ESA enables the rider to enjoy unprecedented levels of handling safety, performance and comfort, as the damping is automatically adapted to the prevailing riding conditions to suit the riding situation and the manoeuvres being carried out.

*Multifunctional instrument cluster with analogue speedometer, onboard computer and a wealth of information. *
Even the instrumentation of the new R 1200 R takes a quantum leap into a new roadster era. The speed is displayed in traditional fashion by an analogue speedometer, but there is also a TFT display for showing a wide array of information.

*Dynamic proportions for a pared-down roadster look. Three colour and finish variants, each with their own character. *
The BMW Motorrad boxer roadsters have always enjoyed a reputation for being the perfect companions for everyday use. The new BMW R 1200 R fuses these all-round credentials with both significantly sharper performance and a contemporary, pared-down roadster look. The dynamic proportions, with the low-set front and the light, almost delicate-looking tail jutting up at the rear, give the bike a slight wedge shape and leave no doubt as to its sporting prowess, along with its many other talents. Three colour and finish variants each underline the powerful character of the new R 1200 R, but in their own individual way. This results in a choice of three decidedly different styling variants: the basic color in Cordoba blue non-metallic, the "Style 1" variant in Light white non-metallic with frame in Racing red, and the "Style 2" variant in Thunder grey metallic with frame in Agate grey metallic matt.



*Highlights of the new BMW R 1200 R:*

Classic flat-twin boxer engine with 92 kW (125 hp) at 7,750 rpm and 125 Nm (92 lb***8209;ft) at 6,500 rpm.
Dynamic-looking, compelling roadster design.
Torsionally rigid tubular steel bridge frame with engine as self-supporting element.
Classic wheel suspension concept using upside-down telescopic fork at the front and EVO Paralever at the rear.
New intake air duct and central radiator for ultra-compact front silhouette.
Upright seating position with front bias for a dynamic riding sensation combined with excellent seating comfort for longer tours.
Restyled exhaust system in pentagonal design.
Automatic Stability Control (ASC).
"Rain" and "Road" riding modes.
 Riding mode Pro offering two additional riding modes, "Dynamic" and "User", for optimum adaptation to prevailing riding conditions as an ex-works option.
Dynamic Traction Control (DTC) as part of the Riding mode Pro option.
Latest-generation Dynamic ESA (Electronic Suspension Adjustment) as an option for optimum riding dynamics in any situation.
Powerful braking system with radial four-piston callipers and ABS.
Lightweight 10-spoke cast wheels.
Gear Shift Assistant Pro for fast, clutchless shifting as an ex-works option.
Sophisticated instrument cluster offering a wide array of functions and wealth of information.
Keyless Ride for supreme ease of use as an ex-works option.
Innovative colour scheme with three individual characters: Basic colour, "Style 1" and "Style 2".
Extensive range of optional extras and special accessories available ex-works.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Very nice, my last BMW motorcycle was a K100RS, BMW has come a long way since then..


----------



## mconleys (Jul 18, 2014)

I sure miss my R1200R.


----------



## Keeti668 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Don't like it!*

Sorry, but as the owner of the "1st Gen" of R1200R's (2008) I don't like the new model - A little to racer for my liking.


----------



## strawberrybob (Apr 16, 2015)

This seems a powerful bike. I like it. What's its price? Also I don't get this point: Gear Shift Assistant Pro for fast, clutchless shifting as an ex-works option. "Clutchless shifting!" how that works? I need to study about this bike!


----------

